# Frightfest 2010 facade



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

any interest to see progress with pictures of this?

Pictures and small description.

This is going to be hard coated foam front...hopefully a very professional looking front.

Size at 20 ft wide by 16 ft tall, though we may only have time for 16x 16 this year.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

I'd love to see pics!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

As they say in the tech forums... Pics or it didn't happen  J/K Jeff but I would LOVE to see pics.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

lol...here is a start
Think we'll be using a min of 2 inch, may pump to 3 inch depending on what size PVC we are going to inbed into the foam...1 1/2 is what we're think, though 2 inch was discussed.
This is all being done at the warehouse where products like Dobson the Butler, The Count ...are made...so you now have an idea on where I'm going with this.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Looks GREAT!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Do you have any night shots of this?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

we haven't started the build yet, this week...or weekend.
I'm picking stuff up today tomorrow for it.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

We love seeing pictures - post away!


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Thats some pretty blue foam there Jeff


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Here is an FYI...blue is more dense than pink.
I didn't know that until today.
I did find that a sheet (4x8) is $25.60 and a 3 inch is $38.40.
The facade will use 10 sheets without attachments, shutters ect...
On the upside of this is that I will now have my own label for hardcoating foam kits in a few weeks.


scream1973 said:


> Thats some pretty blue foam there Jeff


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Sorry, I just don't believe it's actually happening unless we see pics!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

That's why there is that picture of the foam...? 


Warrant2000 said:


> Sorry, I just don't believe it's actually happening unless we see pics!


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> That's why there is that picture of the foam...?


I'll post a picture of a brick and say that's my house...or the start of it.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

LMAO....much needed giggle this morning, just waht I needed!


Warrant2000 said:


> I'll post a picture of a brick and say that's my house...or the start of it.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

show progress it sounds cool Jeff


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Bring it on Jeff. Want to see.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Here is an FYI...blue is more dense than pink.
> I didn't know that until today.
> I did find that a sheet (4x8) is $25.60 and a 3 inch is $38.40.
> The facade will use 10 sheets without attachments, shutters ect...
> On the upside of this is that I will now have my own label for hardcoating foam kits in a few weeks.


Dude...that is so wrong. Mentioning that yankee 3 inch foam, as if you can just pay for it and pick it up down the street.

The best we can do in Texas is to make some shady, black market deal with guy, that might know a guy, that Allen says might be able to hook us up with another guy to get us in on a bulk rate deal that might provide us a way to carve off some three inch pink stuff.

In California they buy pot at the local tea room. In Michigan they buy foam at the front door of Home Depot. Where does it end? Don't tell me all ya'll in the northeast can just pick up liquid latex at the corner market.


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Good Luck Jeff, I can't wait to see.

Darklore I feel your pain!! No love for the Dirty South.


----------



## shadowopal (Aug 9, 2007)

DarkLore said:


> Where does it end? Don't tell me all ya'll in the northeast can just pick up liquid latex at the corner market.


Not the Northeast. But, here in Chicago, I work down the street from a place that sells liquid latex. :ninja:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

picked up the PVC and 8 sheets of 2" foam...I'll be back at the warehouse this weekend to set the PVC into the foam and just maybe get in to some of the sketching done on the foam.


----------



## stagehand1975 (Feb 22, 2010)

No, here in the northeast, I can get liquid latex. I have a place a few miles from me that sell theatrical supplies.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

What!? end of the thread already and no pics! 
suspense is killing us dude!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

LOL..I'm heading out to the warehouse when my wife gets back from a mom to mom sale this morning.
I'll take pictures of the foam and pipe


ScreamingScarecrow said:


> What!? end of the thread already and no pics!
> suspense is killing us dude!!


----------

